# Name that tune?



## gothosnob (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello,

I have searched high and low for the name of this song, which starts at 3:47 (I've set it to the time)






To me, it sounds like Bruckner, or Tchaikovsky (though mind you, I'm a total n00b 
But it's bugging me - it's such a lovely piece, I'd really like to identify it. Does anyone know it?

Any help would be much appreciated


----------

